

Google to invest $5B in offshore wind power project - jacquesm
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hN6ld75chiXgq_p4i_W2YaZZLKCAD9IQ7D7G0?docId=D9IQ7D7G0

======
devmonk
I will be surprised if it is a good investment, but... go Google!

$5B would just be a drop in the bucket to take on something like that, I'd
imagine.

